# Maxillaria reichenheimiana



## Chuck (Jan 1, 2011)

I bought this plant recently just for the foliage but, now that it has bloomed, I'm pleased with the flowers as well.


----------



## bullsie (Jan 1, 2011)

FABULOUS!

May I ask please what medium you are using for it? Appreciate!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow -- I never saw a Max with such cool leaves. To say nothing about the cute flowers.

Another on my wish list!


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh!!!!! What a cutie!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 1, 2011)

Been on my list just haven't found good one. THanx for sharing.


----------



## Hera (Jan 1, 2011)

Very nice, the colors are muted but I like. Nice leaves too.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 1, 2011)

That foliage rocks!


----------



## Chuck (Jan 2, 2011)

bullsie said:


> FABULOUS!
> 
> May I ask please what medium you are using for it? Appreciate!



Yes, certainly. The medium is based on coconut husk chips. It is about 50% medium CHC and about 50% other nonorganic material like clay pellets, lava rock and sponge rock with about 5% or so of medium charcoal. I don't measure very carefully any more but when I mix the media in a wheel barrel I just eye ball the mix. Seems to work OK. When I potted the plant, I added some limestone gravel to the bottom of the pot and as a thin layer on the top as well to stabilized the plant and, because I use rain water or RO water, to act as a buffer and perhaps add some calcium.

Chuck


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 2, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Wow -- I never saw a Max with such cool leaves. To say nothing about the cute flowers.
> 
> Another on my wish list!



same for me, this is really an outstanding maxil.!!!! Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 2, 2011)

What a gorgeous species.. didn't know maxies come with pretty leaves...


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 2, 2011)

Amazingly cool!!!!! WOW!


----------



## bullsie (Jan 2, 2011)

Chuck, thank you so much for your medium info! I have a few fussy Maxies that just are not happy with some of the mixes I have been using. I like that limestone gravel addition. Appreciate!


----------



## Shiva (Jan 2, 2011)

Prettiest leaves I've ever seen on a maxi. Wonderful!


----------



## Chuck (Jan 2, 2011)

bullsie said:


> Chuck, thank you so much for your medium info! I have a few fussy Maxies that just are not happy with some of the mixes I have been using. I like that limestone gravel addition. Appreciate!



You are welcome.


----------

